# ROC Post on eBay



## sYnc_below (Feb 1, 2012)

Buy your own ROC Post on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cold-War-...Collectables_Militaria_LE&hash=item460080e4ae



> The post is in generally good order considering its age and it retains most of its proper fixtures and fittings, After an unauthorised therefore unwelcome urbex visit I have secured the entrance hatch against casual visits and this seems to be working: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15830





We'd never have tried to force entry as its not our MO but it made me laugh when I saw the link


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm confused by the use of "urbex" and "ROC post" in the same auction listing. I don't see anything urban about his item for sale.


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2012)

Re-reading I think he gave the link as an example of how secure it is now. It's not very clearly worded.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 1, 2012)

Tocsin you bad bad man making someone sell there ROC post, anyone got £4k I can borrow


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm....VERY tempting! 
I have a spare £4k, 16 miles from my house...
What the hell would I do with it?!


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2012)

Turn it into DP HQ, duh!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Be great sound proof area to do your band practices UrbanX  I second Krela's point Tocsin I think your link was to say "here is how well its secured"


----------



## Krypton (Feb 1, 2012)

If i had one closer to me then it would deffo be my office. 

Both of mine are 45 min drives away


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 1, 2012)

Haha, collection in person!!


----------



## gushysfella (Feb 1, 2012)

The things you find on eBay! But the pit falls of buying a post...... I am, or should I say I have been in the process of buying a "building" here on the island for nearly a year the only thing holding me back is bloody access a 13 meter long drive way on other persons land! And the cost of the building a snip at 10k Most if not all roc posts are in the middle of no where, 4k may land you a post you legally can't get too!


----------



## magmo (Feb 2, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> The things you find on eBay! But the pit falls of buying a post...... I am, or should I say I have been in the process of buying a "building" here on the island for nearly a year the only thing holding me back is bloody access a 13 meter long drive way on other persons land! And the cost of the building a snip at 10k Most if not all roc posts are in the middle of no where, 4k may land you a post you legally can't get too!



The right of access should transfer and you can insure against any future legal dispute that would cover any legal costs. As long as you do it properly through a solicitor you have a comeback, yes i is more expence but you are then covered... 4K is cheep..... but then it is in Norfolk....


----------



## sYnc_below (Feb 2, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Be great sound proof area to do your band practices UrbanX  I second Krela's point Tocsin I think your link was to say "here is how well its secured"



prolly right now I've re-read it several times. I did send him a message via fleabay but he didn't reply...maybe he thought I was one of those dodgy UE types.


----------



## gushysfella (Feb 2, 2012)

magmo said:


> The right of access should transfer and you can insure against any future legal dispute that would cover any legal costs. As long as you do it properly through a solicitor you have a comeback, yes i is more expence but you are then covered... 4K is cheep..... but then it is in Norfolk....






Yer unless NATS own said land law to them selfs lol


----------



## Krypton (Feb 2, 2012)

Might be worth buying the details from land registry first to be dead sure. £8 for map and for all the ownership and access details but it could prove very useful.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 2, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Yer unless NATS own said land law to them selfs lol



Soz to be a noob, who is NATS? And why is it bad if she owns it?


----------



## magmo (Feb 2, 2012)

Krypton said:


> Might be worth buying the details from land registry first to be dead sure. £8 for map and for all the ownership and access details but it could prove very useful.



If you have a right of access which should have been granted at the origional sale to the AM then that will be shown on the Land registary information, it will be highlighted in red or green, something like that.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 3, 2012)

Please please check first. The post i have just got is on common land. The post belonged to one person and the common land belonged to another. It was more hassle opening up the access across the common land than getting the post. I checked first to make sure that i could have the access re-opened and they had to have a meeting with the local PC. If that had been denied then i would have been up shit creek had i proceeded with the post first.

It's not something to be rushed into. 

Footpaths open and close and access rights change quite frequently. Land registry isn't always accurate and up to date so please check first. 

Land Registry states that my post at Chop Gate should have a fresh water tap but i have still yet to find it lol.


----------



## gushysfella (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a bit of a crap situation the building I'm in the process of purchasing is owned by NATS on there land, they will sell me the building but get this won't agree on the access across there land. English heritage own the land behind it they say no too!! Only way around it is I agree to pay for the fencing to be moved, but I can't arrange the work nats only use there contractors and there quote in 80k a local fencing firm can do the work to the same spec for a LOT less! I put it all down to them pesskie Urban explouers


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 3, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Soz to be a noob, who is NATS? And why is it bad if she owns it?



National Air Traffic Services - pesky blighters who control our skies, and indeed large tracts of land full of bunkers, dishes and juicy transmitter masts, slaver slurp......


Godzy


----------

